# How many times should I feed my 3 month old puppy?



## guel11 (May 20, 2016)

I have a 3 month old pitbull/mix puppy. What time of the day should I feed him and how much? So the bag saids 3 cups. So do I give it to him all at once or do I spilt it up during the day? Just looking for information/feedback! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Twice a day would be fine. Three cups sounds like a lot of food, even for a growing puppy. I feed 1 3/4 and 2 cups daily to my 65lbs dogs. What food is it?


----------



## guel11 (May 20, 2016)

It's blue buffalo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guel11 (May 20, 2016)

Should I change that? Do you have any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

It's not my favourite food. They had a recall recently and were sued for lying about ingredients. 

Try aiming for a higher quality food that is within your budget. I always suggest Acana or Orijen as I think they're some of the best kibbles out there, but they aren't within everyone's budget. Victor, Fromm, Taste of the Wild are all good foods that are a bit cheaper. In the end, whatever works best for your dog is what's best for them. I would keep an eye on food intake though, as I do think you'll see some weight gain feeding as much as you are now.


----------



## guel11 (May 20, 2016)

We went with victor dog food! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Nice, no problem


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

guel11 said:


> I have a 3 month old pitbull/mix puppy. What time of the day should I feed him and how much? So the bag saids 3 cups. So do I give it to him all at once or do I spilt it up during the day? Just looking for information/feedback! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fed my girl 3 times a day until she was 6 months old then changed to twice a day from 6 months onwards. (So obviously divide the recommended amount/how much you want to feed per day by the times that you will be feeding her). It completely depends on the type of food that you're giving her - after a while you'll also notice how much works best for him.

PS This forum is GREAT for any advice! After spending some time on here I switched to Acana (as recommended by other users) and my pup has never loved her food as much as she does now 

Good luck!


----------



## 3fetchers (May 6, 2016)

guel11 said:


> I have a 3 month old pitbull/mix puppy. What time of the day should I feed him and how much? So the bag saids 3 cups. So do I give it to him all at once or do I spilt it up during the day? Just looking for information/feedback! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fed Nemesis 3 times a day until she was a little over 6 months, then went down to twice daily. At first we fed at 7am, 3pm, and 11pm. Now she she eats at 7 am then again around 8pm. I have all my dogs on Acana and rotate each bag to give them different protein sources. That way they avoid a single protein to develop allergies to. And with the Blue Buffalo...if your dog doesn't have problems with food allergies it should be alright. I personally don't trust the company due to their lieing on their labels and putting things in the food they claim are not in it. I would rather know that the company making my food actually puts the effort and commits to creating a good solid food for my dogs. And my 63 lb dog only ate 2 cups of food a day and had a very high activity level. So it is a higher quality food allowing for more value and less kibble needed for a complete meal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

